# GrandRaid Christalp 2011



## MaxDD (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte dieses Jahr das erste Mal da mitfahren.

Kann mir jemand sagen wieviel Zeit man bei der obligatorischen technischen Abnahme einplanen sollte? Ist da sehr viel los, insbesondere dann abends vor dem 20:00 Uhr Schluss?

Zwar kann man auch sein Rad bei "konzessierten" Händlern vorkontrollieren und sich das bescheinigen lassen, allerdings enthält die Liste nur Händler aus der Schweiz. Hat es schon mal jemand mit ner Bescheinigung seines deutschen Radladens probiert?

Ich hab immerhin mind. 10 Stunden Anreisezeit mit dem Auto und wollte eigentlich am Freitag früh nicht mitten in der Nacht zu Hause starten ...

Besten Dank schon mal für eure Kommentare!

Grüße

MaxDD


----------



## Thomas Sommer (20. Juli 2011)

Ich war viermal da. Aber da war die Abnahme noch in Verbier bzw. Heremence.
Ich kann also nicht weiterhelfen. 
Die ganze Veranstaltung fand ich ziemlich umständlich und zeitaufwändig - eben durch 
die techische Abnahme am Vortag und weil Start und Zielort nicht identisch sind.
...es war allerdings ein unvergeßliches Erlebnis.
Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxDD (21. Juli 2011)

Ich hoffe natürlich auch, dass am Ende das unvergeßliche Erlebnis einen die ganzen Unannehmlichkeiten vorher vergessen lässt, insbesondere wenn man es ins Ziel geschafft hat 

Ansonsten stelle ich mir das Ganze schon sehr umständlich vor:

extra nach Sitten fahren, Rad ausladen, zusammenbauen, dann stundenlang an der technischen Abnahme warten, Rad wieder auseinander, ins Auto, ab ins Hotel und da wieder ausladen ...


----------



## Thomas Sommer (21. Juli 2011)

...und dann schneit es auf dem Pas de Lona und das Ganze wird abgeblasen ;-)


----------



## zeitweiser (21. Juli 2011)

Das Rennen iss genial und die Anreise wert.
Das ganze davor und danach kostet aber sehr viel Zeit.
Wir wohnten in Verbier mussten runter nach Sitten  zur technischen Abnahme und dann wieder hoch nach Verbier. Nach dem Rennen sitzt man dann wieder sehr lange im Bus zurück nach Verbier.
Abholung von einem Freund oder Bekannten in Grimetz ist natürlich dann angenehmer.


----------



## powderJO (22. Juli 2011)

sehr gern würde ich den grc auch mal fahren - aber das prozedere verhindert das erfolgreich bisher. einfach zu zeitaufwändig, wenn man nicht mehrere tage urlaub investieren will in das rennen. weiß auch nicht, was das soll - bei jedem anderen rennen geht es auch ohne velo-check.


----------



## Deleted 23118 (23. Juli 2011)

Also ich fahre dieses Jahr auch wieder mit, zum fünften Mal mittlerweile und glaub' mir du wirst es nie vergessen.
Strecke, evtl. Wetter die ganze Organisation einfach unvergesslich.
Für die techn. Abnahme muss man schon mindestens eine Stunde einplanen.
Die Abnahme an sich dauert 5min. aber halt Rad zusammenbauen wieder abbauen und zurück zum Auto ist schon zeitaufwändig.
Aber es lohnt sich wirklich.....

Allez Courage......


----------



## Heimatloser (26. Juli 2011)

Mal im Ernst: Was zum Geier überprüfen die da?
Ich würde jetzt mal annehmen, dass Fahrer, die sich zum grc anmelden in der Lage sind, ihr Bike in Schuss zu halten.


----------



## zonuk (30. Juli 2011)

das sollte man annehmen das jeder sein bike soweit in schuss hält. aber die orga macht das sicherlich nicht zum spass. es gehört einfach dazu.
werde dieses jahr das 11. mal starten allerdings das erste mal auf der kurzstrecke weil wir 2 jugendliche dabei haben die sich die langstrecke noch nicht zutrauen und wir uns die fahrerei am vortag ersparen wollen. deshalb haben wir uns entschieden alle von heremence zu starten. da hab ich jetzt mal eine frage. wie sieht es in heremence mit möglichkeiten aus zu mit einem wohnmobil zu campen. ich kenne den ort nur von der durchfahrt beim rennen. hat da jemand schon erfahrungen???


----------



## Suprarenin (4. August 2011)

Mal etwas anderes Leute: Wie ist der Trailanteil bei der GRC? Würdet ihr mir zum 10Kg Hardtail oder eher zum 12Kg Tourenfully raten?

Wenn wirklich nur die letzte Abfahrt höllisch sein soll, würde ich eher zum Hardtail tendieren. Mein Ziel bei der ersten Teilnahme ist es eigtl. nur die Langdistanz zu finishen. Zeit mehr oder weniger egal.

Gruss


----------



## j.ö.r.g (4. August 2011)

... oder welches Rad schiebe/trage ich lieber die 30-60 min von kurz nach La Vieille zum Pas de Lona hoch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkviper (4. August 2011)

Das mit der Auswahl Hardtail vs. Fully würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## MaxDD (5. August 2011)

Für mich stellt sich die Frage nicht, ich habe derzeit nur das Fully (mit knapp 12kg) im rennfertigen Trim. Damit hab ich schon die 211km Salzkammergut abgeritten, sollte also gehen 

Und die lange Schiebe- / Tragestrecke ist doch erst nach dem letzten und knappsten Zeitlimit an dem viele scheitern, oder? Da hab ich doch dann also fast schon Zeit zum in Ruhe Tragen?!


----------



## Wickerer (9. August 2011)

weiß jemand, in welchen Abständen die Startblöcke der Langstrecke starten?


----------



## MaxDD (9. August 2011)

Gibts eigentlich nen Gepäcktransport vom Start zum Ziel? Zumindest Kleingepäck? 

Ein paar (trockene) Wechselsachen im Ziel wären schon schön, zumal man ja sicher mindestens noch 1 bis 2 Stunden im Bus zurück zum Start sitzt ...

Weiß da jemand was?

Danke!


----------



## j.ö.r.g (9. August 2011)

den gibts, wie hier nachzulesen ist:

http://www.grand-raid.ch/de/registrierung


----------



## MaxDD (9. August 2011)

Oh, besten Dank.

Steht da so deutlich - keine Ahnung wie ich das übersehen konnte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (9. August 2011)

MaxDD schrieb:


> Für mich stellt sich die Frage nicht, ich habe derzeit nur das Fully (mit knapp 12kg) im rennfertigen Trim. Damit hab ich schon die 211km Salzkammergut abgeritten, sollte also gehen
> 
> Und die lange Schiebe- / Tragestrecke ist doch erst nach dem letzten und knappsten Zeitlimit an dem viele scheitern, oder? Da hab ich doch dann also fast schon Zeit zum in Ruhe Tragen?!



Ruhe zum Tragen? Alles ist relativ. Ich fand immer das Zeitlimit in Evolene kritisch. Der Rest ging dann irgendwie. Aber ausruhen


----------



## MaxDD (9. August 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> ...Aber ausruhen



Ist mir schon klar, dass das mit ausruhen nix wird 

Es ging ja nur darum, ob beim langen Hochtragen ein 10kg Rad so viele Vorteile bringt, dass man aufs schwerere Fully lieber verzichtet.

In Berichten wird aber meist dargestellt, dass die wichtigste und am schwersten zu erreichende (Zeit)Ausschlussstelle eben vor dieser Tragepassage liegt und danach wäre alles egal bzw. man hat es damit quasi geschafft. 

Woraus ich schließe, dass ich da auf der Tragepassage durchaus 3 min mehr Zeit hab mein Fully hochzuschleppen (weil ja danach kein Zeitlimit mehr kommt - außer vielleicht Zielschluss wegen Dunkelheit)  

Selbstreden wird es anstrengend sein ...soll es ja auch


----------



## Catsoft (10. August 2011)

Also mein Problem war immer die dunne Luft am Lona. 3 Schritte gehen und dann erst mal nach Luft schnappen.... Da fehlt mir halt das Höhentraining oder das Blut von Lance 

96 und 97 habe ich mich für das Hardtail entschieden, weil mir mein Proflex (11,5 Kg) z7u schwer war. Ich bin 2000 mit meinem RM Element (10,2 Kg) gefahren. Heute würde ich wohl wieder das aktuelle Hardtail (9,4 Kg.) vorziehen. Aber es geht auch definitiv mit dem Fully!


----------



## Suprarenin (11. August 2011)

Werde wahrscheinlich auch mit dem Hardtail am Start stehen. Ich hab in einem Blog gelesen, dass einem bei den Verpflegungsstellen wohl ganze Flaschen gereicht werden. Kann jmd. das bestätigen? 

Wie viele Verpflegungsstelle sind denn auf der Strecke insgesamt verteilt?

Gruss


----------



## schnellejugend (11. August 2011)

Heimatloser schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst: Was zum Geier überprüfen die da?
> Ich würde jetzt mal annehmen, dass Fahrer, die sich zum grc anmelden in der Lage sind, ihr Bike in Schuss zu halten.


Sollte man meinen, ja.
Ich habe gesehen, wie sie einem den Sattel von der Stütze gedreht haben. Einfach nur dran gedreht.
Ich glaube, die technische Kontrolle ist dafür da, dass die Teilnehmer gezwungen sind ihr Rad vorher in Schuss zu haben. Das ist leider keine Selbstverständlichkeit.
Ich fand das aber auch sehr lästig.



Suprarenin schrieb:


> Kann jmd. das bestätigen?
> 
> Wie viele Verpflegungsstelle sind denn auf der Strecke insgesamt verteilt?


Ja, es werden Cristalpflaschen verteilt, die in den Flaschenhalter passen. Das ist allerdings stinknormales stilles Wasser. Was ja nicht schlecht ist.

Es gab früher grob alle 13km eine Verpflegung. Zusätzlich eine kleine am Gipfel des PdL.

Ich habe mein Rad nie getragen (bis auf gaaaaanz weinige Meter). Schieben war immer angenehmer.
Das Hauptproblem sind die, die auf der Tragepassage ständig stehenbleiben sodass alle nachfolgenden auch stehenbleiben müssen.


----------



## flexx69 (16. August 2011)

Also hoffen wir mal auf gutes Wetter nicht wie bei der TAC diesmal
würd mich Interessieren ob es an der Verpflegung auch Riegel und vor allem Gels! gibt oder muß ich alles selbst mitschleppen


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (17. August 2011)

@schnellejugend: nächstes jahr ? 
Ist der schönste Marathon, den ich kenne. Nicht so ein Waldautobahn gefahre wie bei vielen Marathon hier


----------



## flexx69 (18. August 2011)

keiner einer eine Ahnung!?


----------



## MaxDD (18. August 2011)

flexx69 schrieb:


> keiner einer eine Ahnung!?



Nee, bin ja noch nicht mitgefahren 

Aber Webseite sagt: "Entlang der Rennstrecke finden Sie mehrere Verpflegungsposten mit :   Energiestengel, Brot, Reis, Käseportionen, Bouillon, isotonische Getränke, kalten Tee, Cola, Wasser und Obst (Orangen, Bananen, Äpfel,..)."

Ich geh davon aus Energiestengel = Riegel

2-3 Gels werd ich von meiner bevorzugten Marke mitnehmen, wiegen ja nich viel und weiß ich wenigstens dass ich sie vertrage 

Man sieht sich


----------



## MaxDD (22. August 2011)

Geschafft     

Danke für eure Tipps!

Auf der ersten Hälfte hab ich mich zwar gefragt, warum ich auf dem MTB unterwegs bin und nicht mit dem Trecking- oder Crossrad, aber dann kam noch ordentlich Gelände 

Und der fast 15km Schluss-Downhill war genau richtig für mein 150/140mm-Fully, hab ich noch mal richtig entspannt runtersurfen können    

Grüße
MaxDD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (23. August 2011)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## flexx69 (23. August 2011)

Danke auch von mir  
an alle die mich vor und vor allem auf der Strecke Unterstützt haben  
und da ich unter 10h geblieben bin, hat sich ja auch die Quälerei in Grenzen gehalten...

wenn ich gewust hätte das es so viele Verpflegungen gibt, hät ich nicht das ganze Wasser in der Trinkblase mitgefahren, 
eine Flasche reicht also dicke nur Gels gabs halt net aber dafür lecker Riegelchen
naja wenn ich das zweite mal Starte bin ich dann auch schlauer aber die Strecke ist echt super und zu empfehlen, wird mit jedem km nach hinten raus immer besser


----------

